

Duped by Innocence Project, Milwaukee man now free - whbk
http://www.jsonline.com/news/milwaukee/duped-by-innocence-project-milwaukee-man-now-free-b99386015z1-281852841.html

======
ajdusiejdbd
This is the kind of thing that happens when the victims family members are
forced to rely on the prosecutors office and the courts, both of whom are far
to effected by politics and media, to represent their wishes in court. A
complete mess and pr disaster for everyone involved without a single
consideration for thr victims feelings. They will never have peace.

------
ZeroGravitas
Is this the same Innocence Project that usually uses DNA evidence or is the
name a coincidence?

[http://www.innocenceproject.org/about/](http://www.innocenceproject.org/about/)

~~~
zyx321
That one was founded in 1992, the one mentioned in this article was founded in
1999.

That's one heck of a "coincidence" right there, I'd say.

~~~
hackerboos
They should sue.

I immediately thought of the Innocence Project founded in 1992 when reading
this article. The latter could severely damage the reputation of the former.

------
dalek_cannes
It seems a lot of America's 'justice' takes place in the absence of a judge or
jury: in the presence of a prosecutor with a plea bargain offer. At least in
third world countries, the coercion and bias is in plain view.

~~~
dalek_cannes
I just realized this comment is irrelevant. This is the most important bit
about this article:

> We know now that the explanation was that Simon was snared in a trap set by
> people who wanted to end the death penalty, no matter what the cost.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
It's the same tactic, and according to the story people posed as law officers
to carry it out so its fairly similar.

~~~
seszett
Is that legal in the US?

~~~
zyx321
It varies from state to state.

~~~
FireBeyond
No, I'm pretty certain it is illegal in every state to impersonate a police
officer. In some states, it is also illegal to use equipment such as blue
lights in a vehicle, etc.

------
ars
Seems to me Jack Rimland should be prosecuted and disbarred.

And I guess it's too late to re-arrest Anthony Porter, who presumably really
did do it.

~~~
iSnow
I have a hard time understanding why Protess, Ciolino and Rimland are not
under arrest right now. Maybe that's still coming, but destroying the life of
a person should not be without severe consequences.

------
bhaumik
First thought reading this was IP's involvement in the Adnan case (Serial).
Had no idea IP was this big.

